# Fan for entertainment center



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm hoping someone out there can help out with finding a fan for an entertainment center. The space needing cooling is about 4-5 inches in height and about 2 feet in length. I keep all of my video game consoles in this spot. The Xbox 360 is my main concern, it's in a much tighter spot than before, it gets reasonably warm after two-three hours of gameplay. There are fans on the market for the console, but I've heard nothing but bad stories. Like the fan housing melting to the console. What I would like to have are two fans, one for the back of the entertainment center and another to put in back of the console.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE's one. I'm sure there are others. I have two fans from Radio Shack but have disconnected then as they were too loud. I may try remounting them using a rubber spacer between the fan and my cabinet to see if that helps.


----------

